# Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB



## Thoriig (16. Juli 2013)

*Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mein Coolermaster Haf XB mit einer internen Wakü ausstatten ( HAF XB - Cooler Master)

Mainboard (MicroATX H87M-PLUS)
CPU: Core I5 4570
GPU: EVGA GTX 770 SC
1x 2,5" belegt
1x 3,5" belegt
Anforderungsprofil: CPU nicht übertakten, läuft nur im normalen Boost, soll möglichst leise und kühl sein. GPU Übertakten.

Nun kann man an der Front einen 2x120 Radiator verbauen und hinten einen 1x120er. Wahlweise mit jeweils 2, bzw 4 und 1 bzw 2 Lüftern.

Alternativ kann man am Deckel auch einen 1x200er Radiator verbauen. Welche Variante ist von der Kühlung her besser?

Weiter bin ich mir nicht sicher, welcher Kühler auf die Grafikkarte passt.

Ich habe nach meinem jetzigen Wissen mal ein Set zusammengestellt. Passt das so und ist hier alles dabei, was ich benötige?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4279aaf1cceec860378b4c238662ac0f

Vielleicht können hier die Profis mal ihre Meinung zu äußern

Besten Dank
Thoriig


----------



## Timblutaxt (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Mit der von dir eingeplanten Radiatorfläche wirst du keine besonders gute Kühlleistung erreichen zumindest nicht bei geringer Lautstärke. Reicht gerade mal allein für die Grafikkarte und selbst da kann es knapp werden.


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Versuch oben einen 200er einzubauen.


----------



## ejletz (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

du brauchst noch 2 anschlüsse, 4 für die radiatoren, 2 für die pumpe, 2 für ausgleichsbehälter, 2 für cpu kühler 2 für grakakühler = 12
hab den selben Kühler fürn prozessor, 1A besorg dir aber noch längere schrauben für die montage, ausser sie habens schon geändert, pumpe hab ich auch die gleiche, wenn du schon die xt nimmst, nimm noch einen durchfluss und externen temperatursensor dazu, ansonsten kannst auch die standard oder advanced nehmen, und falls du später die sensoren willst kannst auf Aqua Computer Homepage - Home den schlüssel für die xt kaufen.
evtl noch ein Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fillport dann brauchst zum nachfüllen nicht immer den agb ausbauen + 1 anschluss
und Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Knickschutz immer zu gebrauchen 
wärmeleitpaste
und lüfter+lüftersteuerung für die radiatoren nicht vergessen

wenn du es kühl und leise haben möchtest leg den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 360 LC Watercool MO-RA3 360 LC 36099 oben auf dein gehäuse drauf, geht sich mit den massen von deinem gehäuse ziemlich gut aus


----------



## NX-Reeper (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Quatsch. Man sagt im groben ein 120er Radi kann 100 Watt abwärme verarbeiten. Gehen wir mal vom Worst Case aus.

GTX 770, TDP: 220W, I5 4670K TDP 84W. Würde bedeuten du brauchst min. 360mm Radi Fläche. Somit würde ich den 240er und nen 200er für oben nehmen. Damit dürftest du alles Kühl halten. Ich würde allerdings den CPU Kühler tauschen gegen diesen hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Silver Nickel Black Edition Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Silver Nickel Black Edition 10458

Bessere/gleichtwertige Kühlleistung und billiger.

Außerdem würde ich auf 13/10mm Schläuche setzten. 16/10 wären mir zu dick und bringen keinen Vorteil.

du solltest auch auch die richtige Lüfterwahl achten. Nicht jeder Lüfter ist für Radis geeignet.



			
				ejwenn du es kühl und leise haben möchtest leg den [url=http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p15389_Watercool-MO-RA3-360-LC.html schrieb:
			
		

> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 360 LC Watercool MO-RA3 360 LC 36099[/url] oben auf dein gehäuse drauf, geht sich mit den massen von deinem gehäuse ziemlich gut aus


 
Soll intern sein


----------



## ejletz (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Silver Nickel Black Edition Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Silver Nickel Black Edition 10458

finger weg von dem billigscheiss

im eingang/ausgang befinden sich kunststoffrückstände, bessere kühlleistung im gegensatz zum Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, G1/4 10373 darüber kann ich nur lachen, temperaturunterschied mit prime95 ~10°
hab mir auch gedacht kauf für meinen 2ten pc diesen von phobya, war nach 1 woche undicht, nicht bei den anschlüssen sondern rund ums gehäuse


----------



## NX-Reeper (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

10° sind schon ne Menge. Haste vllt. ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Bei mir lauft er Top.


----------



## Thoriig (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

ich messe heute abend mal aus, ob ich den 200er unter den deckel bekomme. Muss schauen ob das mit der Höhe (radi + lüfter) zur Graka passt.

Gibt es erfahrungswerte wie viel % mehr Kühlleistung zu erwarten ist wenn man z.B bei dem 240er Radi Push Pull mit 4 120ern anwendet?

dann hatte ich noch eine Idee. Wenn man zwei 240er Radiatoren stapelt und die Luft durch beide durchziehen lässt, würde das die Kühlleistung verbessern? :
Man kann zb einen 240er zwischen Gehäuse Front und Gehäusekäfig montieren, hinter käfig den zweiten 240er und da dran die 2x 120, die Frische Luft von aussen nach innen ziehen.

ps:

hier hat jemand so einen build. wie man sieht wird es arg eng mit Graka, Top 200 Radi und Lüfter.
Interesting little Case ..... HAF XB ---- Project log - Overclockers Forums

vielleicht wäre die beste variante tatsächlich, dass anstatt das Mesh im Top einen grossen radiator mit N 120ern drauf packt und sonst nix.

schwer schwer, und ihr meint ehrlich, dass ein 240er und ein 120er net langt ? zb die Watercool ? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HTSF2 2x120 LTX Watercool HTSF2 2x120 LTX 35424

Besten Dank
Thoriig


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Sehr knapp bemessen.
Doppelte Belüftung bring nur 1-3°C.

Gestapelte Kühlung? Bis jetzt hat sich niemand gefunden der bestätigen kann das dies effizient ist.


----------



## godfather22 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*



NX-Reeper schrieb:


> 10° sind schon ne Menge. Haste vllt. ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Bei mir lauft er Top.


 
Bei mir auch 
Man kann heut zutage bei den CPU-WaKühlern eigentlich nach Design gehen, weil die sich alle nicht viel tun bei der Kühlleistung.

Ohne den 200er würde ich das an deiner Stelle nicht machen. Ich hab in  meinem HAF-X vorne selber den Phobya Xtreme 200 drin und der kühlt in  etwa so gut, wie der Phobya GChanger 360, den ich im Deckel hab.

Ein  240er und ein 120er könnte reichen, aber du müsstest deine Lüfter  vermutlich schneller regeln, um das alles auf einem (für eine WaKü)  akzeptablem Niveau zu halten, was dann natürlich den Nutzen einer WaKü in Frage stellen würde.
Nimm lieber einen 200er und einen 240er, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Thoriig (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

ich schaue mal wie das passt und berichte dann.

Im netz finden sich leute, die unten im Case noch einen zweiten 240er Radi eingebaut haben. Auch kann man noch einen 240er in die Seitenwände einbauen, da ist genug platz.


----------



## godfather22 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Was hast du denn jetzt vor?


----------



## Thoriig (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

also im deckel ist 260 x 235 x 60 (b l t ) platz. der Phobya Xtreme 200 liegt bei 240x199x45mm.

Allerdings fehlt da noch der lüfter, der ebenfalls 2 cm hat. und damit wird es verdammt knapp. die Kabel der Graka würden dann am Lüfter schleifen. Man bräuchte Verlängerungen der Kabel mit 90° Winkligen Steckern. so was gibt es aber nicht.

Narf


----------



## SilverTobias90 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

wenn du als lüfter den Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex nimmst, haste nen schmalen lüfter (15mm hoch) mit einem Hohen Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## Thoriig (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

ich würde erst mal anfangen und das angehen wenn die gpu dazu kommt. für den start habe ich folgendes zusammengestellt:
passt das so, bzw fehlt noch was ?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ad9942b54708f956966ac158c28fb67f


----------



## Research (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lüftergitter
+
Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 200mm, Tiefe: 20mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Frage: Wie hoch ist die GraKa?

Einzel-Gesleevte-Kabelverlängerunegn sollten helfen.


Zum Warenkorb: 1 240er wird für die CPU reichen.


----------



## Thoriig (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

super, ich danke dir.

Nun von Graka Kante bis deckel sind es 6,5cm. Da die Stromanschlüsse der Graka aber über der Kante liegen, würden diese Schaufeln behindern, aber wenn ich diese abknicke passt es. Der Radiator hat 45mm

Das werde ich aber erst machen, wenn klar ist, welchen GPU Kühler ich auf die MSI 770 Twinfrozr machen kann, da es kein Referenzdesign ist (26cm lang nur).

Dh ich werde nun erst mal das Gründgerüst mit cpu machen (sonst hätte ich mir eine h100i gekauft, bin aber durch das Forum und die stickys davon abgekommen).

GPU samt 200er Radiator folgen dann )


----------



## Thoriig (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Bilder folgen. Bestellung wird am Wochenende eingebaut.

Für die GPU könnte ich zum 240er noch zwei 80er und Ein 120er einbauen.
Das müsste doch reichen, die gtx 770 kommt über 200 Watt nicht raus. Die CPU liegt aktuell bei 80.

Für 300w Abwärme sollten doch ein 240er, ein 120er und zwei  80er Nexxos reichen?


Thoriig


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Ja. Irgendwo muss aber auch die Luft rein/raus.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Da du es so leise wie möglich halten möchtest, würde ich dir ebenfall den 200er und 240er empfehlen. Sonst kann es doch mal knapp werden, gerade bei den jetzigen sommerlichen Temperaturen.

Wenn ich dein Gehäuse hätte, würde ich mir dennoch Gedanken über einen externen Radi machen.
Ich persönlich würde ca. 8-10 cm lange runde Alustandfüsse unters Gehäuse montieren. Danach z.B. diesen Radiator unters Gehäuse schrauben:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator Bundle mit 4x Yate Loon D22SL-12H 220mm/600rpm Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator Bundle mit 4x Yate Loon D22SL-12H 220mm/600rpm 35394

Die Anschlüsse mittels Bohrungen direkt ins Gehäuseinnere verlegen. Durch die Standfüsse bleibt etwas luft unddamit der Radi doch noch aktiv mit Lüfter gekühlt werden könnte. natürlich müsste man zwischen Radi und Gehäuseboden noch Abstandhalter montieren vlt 1-2cm. 

Aber ist ja dein Gehäuse  Machst du dann ein Tagebuch?


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Dann doch eher den 200er auf den Deckel.


----------



## Thoriig (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Servus Zusammen,

habe nun Phase 1 abgeschlossen. Bilder  des Ergebnisses folgen am Wochenende. Habe nur welche mitten im Umbau gemacht. 

Also im ersten Schritt kühle ich nur die CPU.

Dazu habe ich einen 240er (45mm Dick) mit NB PL2 ausgestattet und in die Front des HAF-XB eingebaut.

Folgendes habe ich verbaut:

1 x Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm "Midrange" mit 2 	
1 x Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Dark Red 3,3m 	
1 x Phobya Balancer 150 black matt 	
1 x Fillport Silber nickel - gerändelt - Universal 	
6 x Schraube DIN 7985 M3 x 55 Kreuz Flach verzinkt 	
1 x Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 	
1 x Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, 	
2 x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 90° drehbar - kompakt	
1 x Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml 	
6 x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - silver 	
1 x Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 	
1 x Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung  	




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das System Kühlt nun den I5-4570@3600 Mhz im Prime95 Stresstest auf 51 Grad max. HS hatte ich vom DIE entfernt, poliert und mit AS Silver 5 versehen.

Weil ich alles ins Gehäuse verbauen will, werde ich versuchen den internen Platz zu verwenden. Im nächsten Schritt wird folgendes verbaut:

1 x Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 120mm "Midrange" mit N 	
4 x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 90° drehbar - kompakt - sil 	
4 x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 45° drehbar - kompakt - sil 	
4 x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - silver 	
2 x Knickschutzfeder einzeln 11mm (100mm Lang) 	
2 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan X2 Rev. 3.0 ( 80x80x25mm ) 	
1 x Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 770 "Hole Edition" 	
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 80mm Dual 	
1 x Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 	

Leider ist der Dual 80er noch nicht lieferbar, so dass ich noch bis MitteAugust warten muss  

Rein von der Kühlfläche liege ich so bei knapp 4 x 120, die eine Abwärme von knapp 400W abführen können. Diese erreiche ich mit GPU und CPU nicht.


----------



## Thoriig (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

Hallo Zusammen,

das Projekt ist nun abgeschlossen. Für alle die ebenfalls mit diesem Gehäuse spielen, kann ich meine Lösung sehr empfehlen.

Verbaut sind nun folgende Komponenten:
Mainboard (MicroATX H87M-PLUS)
CPU: Intel Xeon 1230 v3 @ 3,7Ghz 
GPU: EVGA GTX 770 SC @ 1,3v 1350 Mhz
RAM: 16 GB Cosair Vengeance Low Profile 9-9-9-24-1
Sound: Soundblaster Zr
Netzteil: Dark Power 650
1x 2,5" belegt 1TB Evo Samsung
1x 3,5" belegt 1TB Seagate Baracuda

Gekühlt wird das ganze lediglich durch folgende Komponenten:
3 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS  Full Copper 240mm (Dual 120)
1 x Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT 
1 x Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml 
1 x Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra 
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS Full Copper 120mm (Single 120)
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS Full Copper 160mm (Dual 80)
2 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan X2 Rev. 3.0 ( 80x80x25mm ) 
1 x Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 770 "Hole Edition" 
1 x Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 
1 x Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 (geht wegen Bohrung auch kein anderer :-x)

Vorne wird der 240er NexXxos verbaut, hinten der 120er, unten ggü der 5 1/2 Blenden der 160er. Der 200er CM Lüfter kommt in den Deckel zum abziehen der Warmen Luft. alle anderen Lüfter ziehen frische Luft von draussen. Der geschraubte 3 1/2 Käfig wird entfernt um Platz zu machen für die Pumpe.

Die Lüftersteuerung ist folgender Maßen eingestellt:

Megaflow @ 60%
NB-BlackSilentPRO @ 50% (kleiner 900 rpm)
NB-BlackSilentFan X2 @ 50%

Pumpe @ 74hz

CPU und Grafikkarte ist nach einer BF4 Session von mehreren Stunden keine 50° warm. PC ist für mich absolut leise.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Maschine.

vg
Thoriig


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Interne Wasserkühlung für Coolermaster Haf XB*

post bitte mal bilder. 
klingt aber soweit ganz gut. scheint also auch ohne größeres basteln möglich zu sein mit dem case


----------

